# Some pics of my Torts.



## Benito (Jan 24, 2018)

Few snapshots of some of my guys.


----------



## CarolM (Jan 25, 2018)

Benito said:


> Few snapshots of some of my guys.


You sure do have some really nice looking torts.


----------



## MrMarg&me (Jan 25, 2018)

Well that was fun!


----------



## Benito (Jan 25, 2018)

Few more pics taken this morning


----------



## Bambam1989 (Jan 25, 2018)

I am envious of your multitude of torts..


----------



## Benito (Jan 25, 2018)

Bambam1989 said:


> I am envious of your multitude of torts..


Thank you. They all get the same attention but my Western Hermanns and the Aldabras are my favorite. I don't tell the Leopards, Burms, or the Sulcatas that bit.of info.


----------



## Gwen Loves Tortoises (Jan 25, 2018)

Wow you have an awesome collection of Tortoises and they all look so happy and healthy!


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jan 26, 2018)

Benito said:


> Few more pics taken this morning


You have a army of tortoises. They look super healthy, very nice.


----------



## Benito (Jan 26, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> You have a army of tortoises. They look super healthy, very nice.


Small slow army of 44 tortoises.


----------



## Jay Bagley (Jan 26, 2018)

Benito said:


> Small slow army of 44 tortoises.


Wow!! That is absolutely amazing. Sometimes I feel like I have my hands full with just one, for now on when I start feeling overwhelmed I'm going to think of your 44 and just tell myself to suck it up. LOL


----------



## Benito (Jan 26, 2018)

Jay Bagley said:


> Wow!! That is absolutely amazing. Sometimes I feel like I have my hands full with just one, for now on when I start feeling overwhelmed I'm going to think of your 44 and just tell myself to suck it up. LOL


Haha, I am glad I could help....


----------



## KevinGG (Jan 26, 2018)

Nice! I love seeing people’s turtle rooms. Wish every keeper would do the same. 

What locales of t.h.hermanni do you keep? 

How will you keep those Aldabras as they grow? I imagine some Galapagos in my very distant future, so I like hearing people’s ideas.


----------



## Benito (Jan 26, 2018)

For my Westerns I have 2.4 Apulia, 2.5 Madonie Sicily, 2.4 Tuscany, 1.1 Ragusa Sicily, 1.3 Calabria and 1.1 Nebrodi Sicily . And I will have an insulated pole barn for the Aldabras once they get older. Looking to buy another place in 2019 with 3 plus acres for them


----------



## CarolM (Jan 26, 2018)

I love your setup. And I love your pictures. Please please don't ever stop posting pics. It would be very selfish to keep them to yourself.[emoji6]


----------



## Benito (Jan 26, 2018)

CarolM said:


> I love your setup. And I love your pictures. Please please don't ever stop posting pics. It would be very selfish to keep them to yourself.[emoji6]


Thank you. Until now i have kept all my Torts to myself and of course my neighbors think I am strange but love watching them.. I enjoy tending to them before work and after in their winter house. Life is a bit easier in the summer as they are in their outdoor pens 24/7. I did make my life easier a bit and installed a sink to soak them that drains outdoors and a 50 gallon rain barrel i fill once a month with hose. No more dragging buckets outside to rinse their bowls.


----------



## CarolM (Jan 26, 2018)

Benito said:


> Thank you. Until now i have kept all my Torts to myself and of course my neighbors think I am strange but love watching them.. I enjoy tending to them before work and after in their winter house. Life is a bit easier in the summer as they are in their outdoor pens 24/7. I did make my life easier a bit and installed a sink to soak them that drains outdoors and a 50 gallon rain barrel i fill once a month with hose. No more dragging buckets outside to rinse their bowls.


Very clever. So far I only have one teeny tiny one to soak. So very simple for me.


----------



## Benito (Jan 26, 2018)

Random pics


----------



## CarolM (Jan 26, 2018)

Benito said:


> Random pics


Love it. You really do look after them beaitifully.


----------



## Benito (Jan 26, 2018)

Babies


----------



## CarolM (Jan 27, 2018)

Benito said:


> Babies


Adorable. What species are the white/ beige ones?


----------



## Benito (Jan 27, 2018)

Ivory Sulcatas from Richard Fife


----------



## Benito (Jan 27, 2018)

Also have 5 Sudanese Sulcatas and 1 normal with a bit of an attitude. But healthy as a horse.


----------



## KevinGG (Jan 27, 2018)

Beautiful. Thank you for sharing. You keep the Hermanni locales together? Or just for that picture?


----------



## Benito (Jan 27, 2018)

Yes I do for the winter. I s.eperate male and females to avoid Apulia breeding with Tuscany as an example. Want to keep their locale bloodlines pure


----------



## CarolM (Jan 27, 2018)

Benito said:


> Ivory Sulcatas from Richard Fife


Wow. They are beautiful. Love following your posts. Can't wait to see what they look like when they are grown.


----------



## DARKFIRE007 (Jan 31, 2018)

Oh good lord...reading this thread is making me wonder what I have gotten myself into with getting a male and a female lol. You could seriously open a dedicated tort adoption agency...that is a TRUCK load of torts haha.


----------



## Jimmie (Jan 31, 2018)

Great pics. I also have an ivory and a het from Richard Fife. They'll be one year old in March. Where did you get your Adalbras? And have you ever considered a Galapagos?


----------



## Benito (Jan 31, 2018)

Jimmie said:


> Great pics. I also have an ivory and a het from Richard Fife. They'll be one year old in March. Where did you get your Adalbras? And have you ever considered a Galapagos?


Got my Aldabras from Sam at Floridaiguana he is great and always answers my calls. For them at 5.5 inches 2 months apart. Would like aGallop but I don't have the required permits and from the people I know who have one they are not as friendly I hear.


----------



## Nrc470 (Feb 8, 2018)

That is a awesome collection of torts. Nice setup


----------



## Benito (Feb 8, 2018)

Thanks. Just added 5 Western Hermanns tortoises to it yesterday.


----------



## Nrc470 (Feb 8, 2018)

How did you build your cold frames? Do you use a thermostat inside to control the temp?


----------



## Benito (Feb 8, 2018)

I just did it by eye and and built 5 at the same time. I don't have it on a thermostat. I have 250 red heat lamps in there and it's on a Wi-Fi controlled yard stake. So during the spring,summer and early fall when the temps fall i use my phone to turn them on when I am not home.


----------



## Nrc470 (Feb 8, 2018)

Alright so I have 2 yearling golden Greeks and Chris Leone suggested a cold frame for my outdoor enclosure. So I guess I’ll just use the heat lamp and turn it on and off. What do you think


----------



## Benito (Feb 8, 2018)

Wifi yard stake only cost me 35 on amazon. Like knowing that I can turn it in and off even when I am at work. I am paranoid about stuff so I like things warm. I am in NJ so temps fluctuate frequently


----------



## Nrc470 (Feb 8, 2018)

Alright sounds good to me. I think
I’ll get one. Anything else you suggest for my outdoor pen


----------



## Benito (Feb 8, 2018)

Nrc470 said:


> Alright sounds good to me. I think
> I’ll get one. Anything else you suggest for my outdoor pen


Predator proof walls and a heavy lid with chicken wire, large water dish and a few places to hide and get out of the sun.. don't forget to soak them regularly. Chris is the man to ask really. He does this for a living I know almost nothing compared to him. Good luck with them!


----------



## Nrc470 (Feb 8, 2018)

Yep last year I had bird netting over the whole enclosure. But this year I am building lids and using chicken wire as the tops. Last year I took boards on the edges and made a overhang on all four sides for shade.


----------



## KevinGG (Feb 8, 2018)

Benito said:


> Thanks. Just added 5 Western Hermanns tortoises to it yesterday.



What locality? I got three new Sardinians yesterday.


----------



## Benito (Feb 8, 2018)

KevinGG said:


> What locality? I got three new Sardinians yesterday.


Ragusa, Mt. Etna, and Varoise France was my last 5


----------



## Benito (Feb 8, 2018)

Benito said:


> Ragusa, Mt. Etna, and Varoise France was my last 5


Have Apulia,Tuscany,Madonie Sicily, Nebrodi,Ragusa, Varoise , and Mt. Etna


----------



## KevinGG (Feb 8, 2018)

Benito said:


> Have Apulia,Tuscany,Madonie Sicily, Nebrodi,Ragusa, Varoise , and Mt. Etna



Nice. I think I’d like to get the Varoise (because they can get big like the Sardinians) and Mt Etna (because they are so tiny) at some point. Don’t want to get too many though. I want to have a broader array of species. Love the westerns though. Have you bred them?


----------



## Benito (Feb 9, 2018)

No hoping the Varoise,Ragusa and Mt Etna breed this year, possibly Nebrodi next year. But who knows what will happen.


----------



## littleginsu (Feb 23, 2018)

Benito said:


> Ivory Sulcatas from Richard Fife



He lives about 6 miles from me! Beautiful torts!


----------



## Benito (Feb 23, 2018)

Thank you!


----------



## jojay327 (Mar 10, 2018)

So awesome. You are very lucky


----------



## PA2019 (Jan 1, 2021)

@Benito incredible setup and array of Testudo. Would you mind sharing some pictures of your Mt. Etna group and maybe some observations from raising them? Thanks!


----------

